# Nvidia Device not created after module-init-tools upgrade

## Featherfoot

I am running kernel 2.6.38-gentoo-r5 on an amd64 system. This posting may be incomplete because it needs to be built on another system.

My problem is that when I boot up, X-Windows fails to start because the nvidia device is not being created. This started after my system was upgraded to module-init-tools.  baselayout-2, was upgraded about the same time, so the problem could be related to that.

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[    53.660] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[    53.804] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[    53.823]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    53.823]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    54.383] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module. Please check your

[    54.383] (EE) NVIDIA:     system's kernel log for additional error messages.

[    54.383] (II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

[    54.383] (II) Unloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[    54.383] (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module-specific error, 0)

[    54.383] (EE) No drivers available.

[    54.383] 

Fatal server error:

[    54.383] no screens found

[    54.383] 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[    54.383] Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[    54.383] 

My graphics card is a GTX-460 and runs nvidia-driver 270.41.06.

I originally posted this problem along with the discussion on

[url]

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-877577-highlight-.html

[/url]

I am reposting it because while the original poster was able to get his system to work, mine still doesn't.

I'd appreciate any help you can give me.

emerge --info follows:

Portage 2.1.9.42 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.5, libc-0-r0, 2.6.38-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.38-gentoo-r5-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X4_970_Processor-with-gentoo-2.0.2

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 18 May 2011 00:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc:     0.8.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1

sys-libs/glibc:      2.11.3

virtual/os-headers:  0

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/postgresql /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en es"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X Xaw3d a52 aac aalib acl acpi aim alsa amd64 ao apache2 apm audiofile avahi berkdb blas bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo calendar caps cdda cddb cdinstall cdparanoia cdr cgi clamav cli consolekit cracklib crypt css ctype cups curl cvs cxx dbi dbm dbus dbx dga directfb doc dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr eds emboss encode enscript evo examples exif expat fam fastcgi fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac fontconfig foomaticdb fortran ftp gcj gdbm gdu gif gimp glu gmp gnome gnuplot gnutls gphoto2 gpm graphviz gsl gsm gstreamer gtk gtkhtml guile gzip handbook hddtemp iconv icq idn ieee1394 imagemagick imlib innodb iodbc ipv6 jabber java java6 javascript jbig jingle jpeg jpeg2k kde kontact lapack latex lcms ldap libcaca libedit libgda libnotify libwww lirc lm_sensors lua lzma lzo mad maildir mikmod milter mime mmap mmx mng modules motif mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg mpi mplayer msn mudflap multilib musepac mysql mysqli nas ncurses networkmanager nls nntp nptl nptlonly nsplugin odbc offensive ofx ogg opengl openmp osc oscar oss pam pango pch pcntl pcre pdf perl php plasma plotutils png policykit portaudio posix postgres ppds pppd pulseaudio python qt3support qt4 quicktime raw rdesktop readline rss ruby samba sasl sdl semantic-desktop session sharedext sharedmem simplexml smp sndfile snmp soap sockets socks5 speex spell sqlite sqlite3 sse sse2 ssl startup-notification subversion suid svg symlink sysfs syslog sysvipc szip tcl tcpd theora threads tidy tiff timiditytk tokenizer truetype udev unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vorbis wmf x264 xcb xcomposite xft xine xinerama xinetd xml xnlrpc xorg xosd xulrunner xv xvid yahoo zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump flow karbon kexi kpresenter krita tables words" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en es" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nouveau" XFCE_PLUGINS="brightness menu trash" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

root@bopper:/gentoo/home/jc# 

----------

## VoidMage

Is the kernel nvdia module loaded as X starts ?

If not, is loading that module all that's needed to start it ?

----------

## Featherfoot

In the posting Anon-e-Moose asserted that the problem was that that module-init-tools doesn't create /etc/modprobe.conf out of /etc/modprobe.d/

There is certainly no /etc/modprobe.conf file and the nvidia.ko file is not present.

----------

